# multiple



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Paddy decides to take up boxing and goes for the required medical. A few days later the doctor phones and says Paddy, you realise you've got sugar diabetes.Paddy says, Nice one, when do I fight him?

It was hard getting over my addiction to the Hokey Cokey. But I've turned myself around and thats what its all about.

A Muslim bloke I work with was bragging he had the entire Koran on DVD. Being interested, I asked him to burn me a copy. Well, thats when it all kicked off!

Paddy caught his Wife having an affair and decided to kill her and himself. He puts the gun to his head, looks at his Wife and says "Don't laugh, you're next!!"

An Irishmen wanting to become a Priest went to see the Bishop who said "You must answer 3 questions on the Bible".
"1st - Who was born in a stable?"
"Red Rum" he replied
"2nd - What do you think of Damascus ?"
"It kills 99% of all germs" he replied.
"3rd - What happened when the disciples went to Mount Olive ?"
"Thats easy" he said "Popeye kicked the shit out of them!!"

Little boy gets home from school and says "Dad, I've got a part in the school play as a man who's been married for 25 years."
His Dad replies "Never mind Son. Maybe next time you'll get a speaking part!!"

Two Irishmen looking through a mail order catalogue.
Paddy says "Look at these gorgeous women! The prices are reasonable too."
Mick agrees "I'm ordering one right now"
3 weeks later Paddy says to Mick "Has your woman turned up yet?"
"No" said Mick "but it shouldn't be long now though. Her clothes arrived yesterday!!

In hindsight I should have posted my Facebook status as: "I've blown the head gasket on my 1997 XR3i" rather than "I've just buggered a 14 year old escort".

The police still haven't seen the funny side, my lap top's been confiscated, and the wife has gone off to her mother.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

BrianR said:


> An Irishmen wanting to become a Priest went to see the Bishop who said "You must answer 3 questions on the Bible".
> "1st - Who was born in a stable?"
> "Red Rum" he replied
> "2nd - What do you think of Damascus ?"
> ...


love this one, good jokes.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Bigsyd some more jokes for you here :lol:


----------

